# How far from a road do you have to be?



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Boehr,
I found the regs on safety zones from a dwelling but must have missed the reg on how far from a road you have to be, or is there a regulation. I understand the use of common sense in shooting direction etc. but is there a set distance I have to be from a road to put my stand for rifle hunting?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is no regulation for distance from a road.


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

Obviously you have never heard of "Detroit Road Hunters". (those are people who are afraid to go into the woods for fear of getting lost)
(now, people from Detroit don't mock me...I'm a 'flatlander too)


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

A UPer asked me if I was a "city boy" and afraid of getting lost in the woods one time while sitting in a pile of dead trees on federal land 10 feet off the road. As we were talking a nice 6 point snuck out fell victim to the "city boy". The next year alot of "locals" were afraid of the woods cause they sat all along the roads.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I'm not afraid of going into the woods. If I get a little closer to the road I'll cut the bucks off that my Brother has been seeing!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Sat on the edge of the road last year up at Black Mountain. And guess who was the only one who saw any deer? Me. And the guys thought I was nuts!!!


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Is this far enough from the road then?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

Too funny!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I love it!!!!

I hope to god he doesn't fart. He's be contaminating good beer!


----------



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

A friend from Traverse once told me of a new hunter wanting to know where to hunt deer...he replied " Find a deer crossing sign and park your butt next to it"! The Pic in this post had me LMAO for the 2nd time...The kid got a deer too!


----------

